

How I accidentally got access to the secret keys to NBC’s websites - skreuzer
http://www.bookingbug.com/blog/2014/05/accidentally-access-secret-keys-nbcs-web-sites?

======
gdeglin
Every time I add people to a github team I get nervous about making this
mistake. It just takes a single mis-click and password confirmation to give
the wrong person access to all your source code.

One way for github to improve this flow would be to show who you selected on
the password confirmation screen. Still this wouldn't completely fix the
issue.

